# Roland gx24 contour cut problem



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Good Day wonderful people

I have a problem with my Roland gx-24, I want to contour cut my images. 
I used Roland CutStudio to print my image (Canon Photo printer), then I cut the image with gx24, but it cut totally wrong, it cuts the correct shape, but not on the correct lines as on the printed paper.

I only managed to get it right once, but never after that

Also, I've loaded cutstudio on my vista machine, and the print & cut option is grayed out.

Can anyone help please.
Fiekyville


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Get the latest CutStudio version on roland's support page. The one that comes with the cutter maybe a much older version.

I have had the print & cut grayed out as well. I have that option on one computer and then I don't have that option in the other. I think it's to do with the network? The computer that is directly connected to a cutter and a printer will have the options. Where the other one which has both printer and cutter connected through the network doesn't have the option.

so try connected the cutter and the printer directly to your computer. Then make sure in cutting setup that your Roland GX24 is selected


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Forgot to mention, if the contour cutting is offsetting, try changing the margins a bit in printing setup. For a normal 8.5x11 sheet, I normally set the top margin to 1.5" and it works fine. When I leave it as default at 2.2" it offsets my cut somehow. After you have adjusted margin, you have to play with the work area to reflect the change in margins.

How you can tell if it offsets is when the cutter is scanning for the third crop mark and it's taken a lot of scans to find it, most likely is when the cuts offset.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

hey
thanks for your reply.
thats the thing, when it searches for the 3rd crop/reg mark its ALWAYS off. i only managed to get it right once with the default settings, and ive noticed that it didnt search long for the reg mark.

so whenever i try to cut my printed graphic, and it searches long for the 3rd reg mark, i switch my cutter off to stop the cutting job (i hope its not going to spoil the ability of my cutter)


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

hey
its seems to be working now, i only tried once after posting my last reply.
i went to print setup, and clicked on "adjust page to fit..." (cant remember the wording now).....and it seems to be working fine.. it went straight to the 3rd reg mark, so thats when i knew it will cut perfect. 

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Fiekyville said:


> Also, I've loaded cutstudio on my vista machine, and the print & cut option is grayed out.
> 
> Can anyone help please.
> Fiekyville


Make sure you have the GX-24 selected under Cutting Setup. If there are any other printers in there, the Print & Cut option won't show up.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

nice to hear that you got it working. Anyway if it ever happens again, you know how to pause it before it starts cutting. However if you pause it, you are still not going to be able to cut that piece as the reg marks are off on the paper and your machine. 

What I noticed is that when my cutter offsets, it seems to be because the cutter thinks the paper is smaller/shorter than it actually is (scanning outside the third reg mark instead of inside the working area). if that is the case, I normally just trim off the difference between the first 3rd reg scan and the 3rd crop mark. That normally will make it cut fine then. This will prevent you from having to change the file as the registration marks are already printed. I don't even know if I am explaining this right or making any sense.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

thats great.. yes i understand. Also, what i find more effective, is when i load the paper into the cutter (after printing), i select *piece*, (then it'll scan the page for its size), then i move the laser *optic eye* right above the first reg mark, that way its gets all three reg marks quick quick 

other question is, what if i want to print & cut a A3 or A3+ size pic ? i dont see in the cutstudio's (printer setup) software where you can select paper size. can anybody help with that. 

Regards
Fiekyville


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

I love the GX24 and personally use it the majority of the time. I know where that option is.
At the file, below print setup, there is a setup printer.. Select that and then once you are in the dialogue box, you can select the paper size. 

This setup printer option is also in the print setup dialogue box as well. I think it's in the corner.

With moving the crop marks to the optical eye, didn't you have to push the origin button so the cutter knows where to starter looking (because you manually set the origin)? Sometimes the machine may already have a origin set and no matter how you position the paper, it will start cutting where it had the origin point stored.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah, then i must have a look at that origin point thingy... 

also, will the crop marks adjust themselve according to the paper size ? if you choose A3 or bigger ?

thanks


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

yes. If it doesn't you can just use the same button (adjust page to fit) to align the crop marks to the paper size. You can see whether the crop marks adjusted themselves, when you click print preview. If there is a huge printer margin or very small one, then you know it hasn't adjusted the crop marks.

However I find I can squeeze more printing in if I adjust the margins myself without the adjust page to fit button. But it's not a lot more so sometimes not worth the hassle. Sometimes great though if my image is just slightly bigger than the working area.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

ok i see. thanks for your quick responses. much appreciated.
i just cant get enough from my gx24...... i'm starting to run outta vinyl


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

wait till you cut the rhinestones stencils with it. So fun!
Or use the flock material, I've done some pretty nice designs on flock vinyl, using multicolors. 

I also did a cool holiday greeting on glass with some sign vinyl.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

Great stuff..
I've never done flock and stuff. my supplier closed till Jan. but im xcited already, i try to watch as much vids and tutorials on youtube on how to do different stuff....

you have any other source of info where i can get tutorials, vids etc.. ?

Thank you
fiekyville


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

yes there are tons of resources. Go to youtube and search for cutter plotters or GX24 and you will find tons of information. Most distributors that sell the GX24, the vinyl, or the opaque material will have resources on their website or you can request tutorials from them. However most will require you to buy from them first.


----------



## Fiekyville (Sep 26, 2009)

cool.. 
I've got allot of videos from youtube already...  but there's always something new with the gx24


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Should i change the top margin setting to 1.5 for the larger transfer papers, ie 11"X17, etc.? Your post saved me a lot of grieve. Again *BIG THANKS!!!!!!! *


----------



## pflamb (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks SO much for the information on changing the margin. Reset it to 1.5 inches and the contour cutting works like a charm!

Make someone smile today.


----------

